# Girl puppy name suggestions please...



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

Hello! This is my first time on the forum....I and the family have chosen our beautiful bundle of joy just 2 days ago and we are so excited . She is 3 weeks old so have a while before we collect her.

We have now got the fun job now of choosing a name. She is honey coloured mainly with red tones. Ideas so far are we want something that reflects the cocker Englishness (her mother is an English cocker spaniel) maybe...something classy/English author/character......or maybe a name connected to her colouring :O))))....she looks like she is going to be a little lady but at 3 weeks I suppose her personality might not be fully showing yet?? for instance just seen on another thread on here Brontie which I like. Any other suggestions??

She will be a family pet so it will be a name my husband will have to shout across a field too! 

Look forward to seeing your suggestions x


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

...or just any pretty girls names would be welcome!! ...Thanks


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw how lovely! Such an exciting time! Here are a few of my faves! Good luck choosing x 

Willow
Darcie (Of course )
Poppy
Daisy


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got done naming our puppy also. We named her Piper.... You may want to consider an name that doesn't reflect her personality or color but some you guys like to do or involved in. Like my hushand and I are pilots and like to fly and plan on taking our puppy with us. We have a Piper airplane, so thats how we came up with her name.

That being said here are some ideals

Summer
Ruby
Jasper


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I love Bronte, wish I had thought of that myself Sticking with the theme -

Enid
Agatha (we had a rabbit once called that)
Christie
Beatrix
Harper (depends is your a posh fan)

Good luck, exciting times


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Exciting times for you.......
Traditional English - rose or Rosie?
I have a ruby - as she is red.
Other pretty girlie names
Lucy, bella, lottie or Lola or lula - there is a well known Lola on hear and there was a Lola beagle in my puppy class, very pretty pup. 
Charlotte Emily or Anne as in the brontes - I did meet a choc poo called Emily.
The possibilities are endless, I'm sure you will get plenty of ideas and suggestions


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I like all of the above...I love the name Harper, I liked it before the Beckhams used it! I like them but I didn't choose it cos i didn't want people to think I was a die hard fan! Shame! 

For old English my favs would be...

Amelia
Enid
Ethel
Bea
Abi (Abigail)
Bette
Beth
Clara
Izzy (Isobel)
Lizzie
Lil
Annabelle 
Daisy
Effie
Doris
Ellen
Elsie
Hattie
Meg 
Nell
Nora
Olive
Penny
Pippa

Could go on forever... I did a lot of research recently!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I like all of the above...I love the name Harper, I liked it before the Beckhams used it! I like them but I didn't choose it cos i didn't want people to think I was a die hard fan! Shame!
> 
> For old English my favs would be...
> 
> ...


Hattie is a good one - my friend has a daughter called hattie


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how about a very populer name like ,,she is well known in UK right now

Katey
Queeny
princess
duchess

and then there are names i like 
ginger
buffy
missy


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for all your suggestions!! Lots to think about! Some lovely ones there.

Being a newbie and my first post I didn't think I'd published it correctly...hence the similar post in the puppy place!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

:welcome: Welcome to the forum!!! Where are you from?? and Congratulations!!! Your life is sooo about to change . . for the better!! You will experience joy beyond your imagination, and some sleep deprivation!! I LOVE Hattie, also Amelia and Andie! Good luck with your name search!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

how about what ever Kate names her new baby .and it will all ways be a remembrance of the occasion..and that is very English LOL


----------



## matti0205 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, we have just chosen a three week old cockapoo, she is apricot coloured and we have called her Ruby, her full name is Ruby Tallulah Thomas. Good luck with your new puppy, we liked Darcie, Bronte, and of course Ruby.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

exciting times... 
x


----------



## Squish_21 (Jul 19, 2013)

How about...
Jasmine
Honey
Summer
Jess

Let us know what you decide )


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello! sorry not been on for a while (busy buying crates/toys etc and basically getting house ready (nesting??!!)) ...Re Kate's royal baby could have gone with Georgie (Georgina) which I love but we had already named her by then and after creating a very long list which got condensed and condensed, it got down to Bonnie, Poppy, Honey, Rosie or Tilly....and Rosie just seems to suit her best and is very English and pretty, just like her!

Thank you all so much for your suggestions...I will upload photo of her soon and update profile...I'm from Staffordshire, England.

Matti.....loved the name Ruby too but our campervan is already called that! Ruby and Rosie go together well and she will be coming on every camping trip with us, can't wait :0)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah - gorgeous Rosie!! We like the same names as that was my choice & I have a ruby!! 
Your not far from me, I'm sandbach cheshire & work in stoke & Newcastle.
When does Rosie come home?
Ave you any pics?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah I like Rosie too :congrats:


----------



## Kristens Pups (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a black puppy I named her velvet


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Velvet love that one and Obi and Roo...heard a song other day and thought Sonny would be good name for a boy...not planning on any others yet tho!

Tracey - Will try to upload some pics of Rosie, we pick her up in a couple of weeks ...so excited!!


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

First time i've uploaded a pic so hope it works...this is Rosie at 5 weeks old...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love her nose. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

